# Simple PHP-script doesn't work... Why?



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

L.S.,

I'm creating a simple script to handle my contact form, but it hangs and as a complete php-noob, I can not find what it is. Suggestions?

```
<?
  $Naam = $_REQUEST['Naam'] ;
  $E-mail = $_REQUEST['E-mail'] ;
  $Bericht = $_REQUEST['Bericht'] ;

  if (!isset($_REQUEST['E-mail'])) {
    header( "Location: http://www.kleurenblindheid.nl/kleuren/contact.html" );
  }
  elseif (empty($E-mail) || empty($Bericht)) {
    ?>

    <html>
    <head><title>Foutje?</title></head>
    <body>
    <h1>Foutje</h1>
    <p>
    E-mail adres vergeten? Geen bericht ingevuld? Ga terug met de 'TERUG'-knop en probeer het nogmaals! 
    </p>
    </body>
    </html>

    <?
  }
  else {
    mail( "[email protected]", "Contact Formulier",
          $Bericht, "From: $E-mail" );
    header( "Location: http://www.kleurenblindheid.nl/kleuren/contact2.html" );
  }
?>
```


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

remove the dashes from all instances of "E-MAIL"


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ gamerman0203: thanks for the suggestion, I'll try it toninght!


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ gamerman0203: It worked, of course... Thanks!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

No Problem!


----------

